# Bullseye Shellac source



## Anonymous (4 May 2004)

Hi,
Can anyone let me know where in the UK I can get Bullseye Amber Shellac?
My project specifies this probably because of an authentic tint issue.
Thanks
Vino


----------



## Chris Knight (4 May 2004)

Unless you are trying to match an existing colour - or even if you are come to that, you can mix up suitable shellac flakes/buttons etc to give a range of colours from very pale honey to dark reddish brown. Liberon do a number of shellacs like this as do Fiddes and Mylands and no doubt plenty of others. Look for names like garnet and button lac.

Zinsser Bullseye is a USA product where it is often specified as a sealer - are you sure this is not why your project needs it?

You can obtain it here 
http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/viewprod/z/ZINBESA/

Although I never buy premixed shellac as it usually has wax in it - which I don't normall want and it is not as reliable in use as fresh mixed stuff - its shelf life is limited too.


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2004)

Thanks for that- yes it sounds right. I am shellac/sealing a repro tweed vintage amplifier (a bit off the mark for this forum I guess)
I've mixed up shellac mixes for French polishes before-but this application is trying to replicate a 50's Fender Tweed amp. The wax is probably of some benefit.
Thanks for the quick reply
Vino


----------



## DaveL (4 May 2004)

Vino,

Any chance of you posting a picture of you finished amp? I would like to see it.


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2004)

Yep-early days, but I'll try and get a pic to you when I'm finished


----------

